# Winterreifenvergleich Pro Race



## neo-bahamuth (30. Oktober 2009)

So als kleine Vorabinfo: ich hab mir bei den Silberfischen nen den Maxxis Swampthing in 2.35x26 AM/FR-Version für mein Pro Race bestellt und werde nächste Woche wohl darüber berichten können.

Also ob und wie er in den Rahmen reinpasst und wie er sich fährt, hoffentlich wird bis dahin das Wetter auch richtig übel 

Bilder folgen!


----------



## neo-bahamuth (3. November 2009)

So, hier gibt es ein erstes scharfes Bild, vom ganzen Rad muss ich es mal bei schönem Wetter machen, scheiss Handykamera 

Der SwampThing 2.36 60mMP passt in den Hinterbau des Pro Race und er braucht in etwa soviel Platz wie der RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic.

Nun fehlt nur noch das entsprechende Sauwetter zum Testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (3. November 2009)

Fahre selbst den gleichen Swampthing. Habe den zwar auch erst seit knapp nem Monat, die ersten Fahrten im Matsch waren aber schon mal beeindruckend. Kann zwar nur mit Fat Albert und Advantage vergleichen (den Minion lasse ich mal aussen vor, der ist wirklich nix für Matsch und Nässe), muss aber sagen, dass da Welten im Grip dazwischen liegen. Zwar auch im Rollwiderstand, aber wenn man die Prioritäten eben etwas mehr auf Performance setzt ist der echt Bombe. Kann ich echt empfehlen!


----------



## Yousef (7. November 2009)

Copy&Paste ausm dem Reifen Bereich:

Moin,
ich habe mir gestern für mein Lapierre die MK Normal in 2.4 für 
das VR und 2.2 für HR gekauft. Felgen sind die SX44
Erster Eindruck im Gegensatz zu den Hutchinson Python 2.0.......... 

Da mir das Gewicht nicht so Wichtig ist, habe ich die Kombo heute den Feldberg bei piesel Wetter und massig Laub hochgeprügelt.


einfach nur 


Der Bremsweg ist schon fast Pervers... 

Anbei noch ein Paar Bildchen ganz frisch nach der Dusche...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (7. November 2009)

Sodele, heute mal obwohl recht trocken war einen Feldweg gefunden, der nur ein unebenes Schlammloch war und da zweimal mit Vollgas durch. Die Teile liefen wie auf Schienen!
Fehlt nur noch ein Test im Schnee(-matsch), aber von den Temperaturen her ist es bald soweit hehe






Ich darf aber zuerst unter die Dusche


----------

